# best surf rod under $200



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

ok guys bumped my price from 100 to $200 I hope I will have much more options


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

What kind of rod are you looking for? Spinning or conventional? What length and weight range?


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

St. Croix Triumph series surf rods IMO is the way to go.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

The St. Croix Mojo Surf is the best deal for that price range.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

The Mojo is a little over 200 I belive it retails for 220. The Premier retails for 200 as well. Sweet rods, I own the premier in both casting and spinning versions. The Triumph is sick for under 200 it's basically the same as the premier but, the graphite is only SCII.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

MDubious said:


> The Mojo is a little over 200 I belive it retails for 220. The Premier retails for 200 as well. Sweet rods, I own the premier in both casting and spinning versions. The Triumph is sick for under 200 it's basically the same as the premier but, the graphite is only SCII.


My 9' 1-4 oz. was $200. The one piece 8'er is $170.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Shop the used gear sections and you will find killer rods for under $200.
You might have to experiment a little to find the right rod, but you can always re-sell what does not work for you, and buy something else.
There are a LOT of guys here and elsewhere that are more than happy to sell you terrific gear that has been well cared for, for a fraction of what new stuff costs.
It is a sport unto itself!


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Best Rod under $200 you should check out the: 

Team Alabama Surf Rod 

It has low rider guides which you can throw spinning or conventional reels...go to the site below and also check the thread out in the Pier and Surf Distance board...great reviews from some of the best casters/fisherman in the country. If thats not enough Google it. I just got mine today and its a very nice rod and if you don't like it he will take it back and give a refund

http://www.torquedsolutions.com/fishingflea/ItemFS.aspx?item=-1810690753


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Don't sleep on BPS OM's ...$150


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*200 heaver*

If you are talking about a heaver in my opinion there is no rod on the market for 200 dollars new that will come close to a used high end rod. Plain and simple I would have a banged up 1508 or such over any new 200 dollar rod on the market. That MoJo St Croix heaver is a joke. It will at best lob 8 and bait. The oceanmaster is a heavy rod . If you can't afford a new real heaver buy a used one. Look at what the guys that are doing the catching are useing. That should answer you question. It isn't a MoJo surf.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

right on with what rat said. if you wait around a while on a heaver youll catch one on here or the other sights for right around 200 to 300 dollars well worth it. i have a 500 custom sittin here i had built and 2 rods i picked up on the marketplace i pay less than 300 for both of them a wri inferno and a cts makoi heavy. both blanks cost more than 200 cant go wrong and both rods are in very good shape the inferno could have passed as new. the cts is fished but would rate 9/10 look around youll be glad you did.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

surf rat said:


> If you are talking about a heaver in my opinion there is no rod on the market for 200 dollars new that will come close to a used high end rod. Plain and simple I would have a banged up 1508 or such over any new 200 dollar rod on the market. That MoJo St Croix heaver is a joke. It will at best lob 8 and bait. The oceanmaster is a heavy rod . If you can't afford a new real heaver buy a used one. Look at what the guys that are doing the catching are useing. That should answer you question. It isn't a MoJo surf.



We're talking heavers? Or "surf rods". Of course, I'm not talking about heavers obviously mentioning the Mojo. For a heaver under $200 - the OM is all I can think of. In Hawaii there's a brand called Nitro's that's in that price range but it too runs a bit heavy in weight.

Edit: looking back at his posts, he's not looking for a heaver but a 9 or 10' surf rod. Look into the Mojo surf 9'er. Google the rod and check out the reviews - they don't lie.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

BTW, if I''m looking for a heaver Rainshadow, it not be a 1508 but an SUR1569. Even that rod is very soft by Hawaii standards truthfully.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*10'*

i have a 525 mag baitcaster i hear good reviews on the ocean master and it has fuji guides from many of the problems I hear about on the ticas and the surf kings is the guides break after a couple of fishing trips. I am leaning towards the 10' ocean master surf rod for $150 it seems like a good price apples for apples but I still have not seen all my options but Im guessing you get what you pay for I was just looking for a consensus on the best surf rod hands down in a 10 foot range under $200.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

RWalleySA said:


> ok guys bumped my price from 100 to $200 I hope I will have much more options


You have lots of options.. But before people can give you a list of rods you first need to tell them your purpose (fish targeted) and waters you plan be fishing.. I.E. Heavy Surf\Current = 8nbait rod, or flat beach that only require 4-5 oz...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good point! most of us are tackle whores and want the latest and greatest.. which means last years gear will be on the chopping block.. 



tjbjornsen said:


> Shop the used gear sections and you will find killer rods for under $200.
> You might have to experiment a little to find the right rod, but you can always re-sell what does not work for you, and buy something else.
> There are a LOT of guys here and elsewhere that are more than happy to sell you terrific gear that has been well cared for, for a fraction of what new stuff costs.
> It is a sport unto itself!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I had a chance to see these rods in person.. I will say if you need a rod that will cast 4nbait WELL it's the rod for you.. However Im not a huge fan of dual purpose rods.. Some feel that when you try to be have a rod that's great in both (spinning\casting) you end up having a rod that's just OK in both.. With that being said at $156 you can't beat that price on a good rod..




EFishent said:


> Best Rod under $200 you should check out the:
> 
> Team Alabama Surf Rod
> 
> ...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Rod*

You can lead a horse to water buy you can't drown him.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

surf rat said:


> You can lead a horse to water buy you can't drown him.


oK, I agree with you on that!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will have to respectfully disagree... If your budget is limited I would highly recommend the OM line of rods. Especially if you're bait fishing.. The High end rods are GREAT, but the OM rods are made tough....They are somewhat heavy, but so are some of the more popular custom blanks. My lightest rod (over 12'6) is my CTS.. I great rod and fights fish very well.. However I consider it a finesse rod.. Paired with a customized Abu BY it's a SWEEET combo, but for hardcore angling when things tend to get dropped and beat up you can't beat a Om 12\30slosh.. 




surf rat said:


> If you are talking about a heaver in my opinion there is no rod on the market for 200 dollars new that will come close to a used high end rod. Plain and simple I would have a banged up 1508 or such over any new 200 dollar rod on the market. That MoJo St Croix heaver is a joke. It will at best lob 8 and bait. The oceanmaster is a heavy rod . If you can't afford a new real heaver buy a used one. Look at what the guys that are doing the catching are useing. That should answer you question. It isn't a MoJo surf.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

RWalleySA said:


> i have a 525 mag baitcaster i hear good reviews on the ocean master and it has fuji guides from many of the problems I hear about on the ticas and the surf kings is the guides break after a couple of fishing trips. I am leaning towards the 10' ocean master surf rod for $150 it seems like a good price apples for apples but I still have not seen all my options but Im guessing you get what you pay for I was just looking for a consensus on the best surf rod hands down in a 10 foot range under $200.


I personally would opt for the longer rod, but a OM paired with a 525 will give you a fish catching machine..


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree... If your budget is limited I would highly recommend the OM line of rods. Especially if you're bait fishing.. The High end rods are GREAT, but the OM rods are made tough....They are somewhat heavy, but so are some of the more popular custom blanks. My lightest rod (over 12'6) is my CTS.. I great rod and fights fish very well.. However I consider it a finesse rod.. Paired with a customized Abu BY it's a SWEEET combo, but for hardcore angling when things tend to get dropped and beat up you can't beat a Om 12\30slosh..


If the CTS rods feel good to you, try looking into the Outcast rods. I've compared the blanks head to head and the only advantage to the CTS rods are the colors you can get. The 13' - 14' Outcast stuff are as light and faster IMO - also available in backbones that'll land 100#+ Gt's from a sand beach by slinging 9oz.+ weights and big baits using up to 60# mono. 80 - 100# mono if sliding bait via Australian slide rigs or from rocky cliffs.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I remember looking at the specs a couple years ago, but i couldnt find anyone that owned one.. I dont even know if you can still get them in the states 



ematsuda said:


> If the CTS rods feel good to you, try looking into the Outcast rods. I've compared the blanks head to head and the only advantage to the CTS rods are the colors you can get. The 13' - 14' Outcast stuff are as light and faster IMO - also available in backbones that'll land 100#+ Gt's from a sand beach by slinging 9oz.+ weights and big baits using up to 60# mono. 80 - 100# mono if sliding bait via Australian slide rigs or from rocky cliffs.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

"You can lead a horse to water, but a pencil must be lead." Oliver and Hardy


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

For the money etc., I'd put my money on the OM!


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*rods*

i plan to fish reds blacks jacks ...no sharks or anything really large. I was torn between a 10 foot tica (non fuji) or a ocean master 10 from bass pro (has fuji).


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

RWalleySA said:


> i plan to fish reds blacks jacks ...no sharks or anything really large. I was torn between a 10 foot tica (non fuji) or a ocean master 10 from bass pro (has fuji).


That OM hands down in my opinion.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

RWalleySA said:


> i plan to fish reds blacks jacks ...no sharks or anything really large. I was torn between a 10 foot tica (non fuji) or a ocean master 10 from bass pro (has fuji).


Between those 2 the OM hands down all day long...Check out the tsunami rods also, they have a good value for what you get. I would personally wait and watch the marketplace like surf rat said, you can pick up some awesome deals there...


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

ok ocean master it is im guessing the 4-8 oz version?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

im looking threw the marketplace on here and a few other sites and there are quite a few 10 and 10'6 customs in that price range. will be glad you went for a custom with better guides better built and alot prettier than above mentioned rods. theyre out there.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*another wat to look at it.*

Suppose you wanted to know the best truck to pull a 10,000 lb boat for under 20,000 dollars. Would you go with a new six cylinder f150 or a used f350 diesel. Easy choice right? So is the rod. There is a reason some rods cost 400 dollars new and some cost 150.Tsunami is chinese for should have got the Lamiglas. One thing you will notice after spending some time on the banks. Your tackle is in direct proportion to your skill and knowledge. You will never see an old salt pick a new cheap rod over a beat up tried and true.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Guys, give him a little air here, he's looking for a good rod to start with, and personally I think that 525 and an OM 10' 4-8oz is perfect for his purposes, I guarantee 90% of the guys on here didn't start off with 15' Lamis, and 30 sloshs, I sure as heck didn't, You don't learn to drive in a Ferrari......I guarantee the setup he's lookin at will cover him for a while, atleast till he gets the money or that inevitable itch for bigger and better gear, but that will all come in time


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

i dont have a 15' lami heck i dont even own a lami dont like them and 13 is about all you ever need imho i like 12'6" and i dont even own a slosh i prefer abu. but i know a om will do the purpose he wants but why not drive a cadilac if you can have it for the same price as a pinto. were not doin anything but tryin to help him.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I know Job, I'm not sayin y'all are doin anything wrong, it's just kinda overwelming to be gettin a million different opinions from people, especially when your just startin out


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for all your help guys !


----------



## FullCircleHook (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, a little late, but I wanted to back up Efishent's recommendation of the Team Alabama. It's a great rod! I've been fishing it for a while now and I plan on picking up another. Great rod!


----------

